# Walleye in the little miami



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

Has anyone caught walleye out of the Little Miami River. I caught one earlier this spring that was 15 inches. I have never caught any before this year. I was just woundering if anyone else has caught any eyes. I'm guessing they come out of the Ohio River. Ronnie


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I haven't caught one out of the LMR, but did catch one (15") out of the Ohio near Meldahl this year, a first for me also.

CW


----------



## crocodile (Sep 26, 2006)

I have caught some walleye while saugeye fishing on the Ohio River. I would have never of thought about catching one in the LMR. Ronnie


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

From what I have been told there are a population of Wallleye in the lmr but not a very big one. They come up from the ohio river. There is not enough good habitat for them to spawn and so there is very little reproduction in the river. You may come across them every now and them but I don't know enough about there habits to find them in the river. If you did catch one its a good bet there would be some other fish there, I do know they are a schooling fish. S


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

yes, i have caught them in the LMR.. I fish it alot but this year i think i have caught 2... and last year at least one that i remember


----------



## ttoutdoors (Jul 16, 2005)

I also caught one last year. None this year so far. 
Todd


----------



## LMRposeidon (May 8, 2007)

ive caught 5 or 6 walleye and my buddies have caught about a dozen more in the past year, mostly 14-15 inchers but one about 20. I think they come outta the Ohio but there could be a small population of native walleye in the lmr, either way its a good sign the river's are improving


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

ditto on whats been said, they are definantly there but its a small percentage, i catch about as many walleye as i catch bigger saugeye each year, maybe even more walleye. its definantly a good sign, release them please!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i caught one right below the spillway at eastfork. floating a minnow along wall


----------



## shawn-n-the-buckeye (Jul 2, 2006)

what time of year did u catch that walleye @east fork and was it this year


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Could be some holdovers from the Caesar creek stockings. Back when they stocked the lake with walleyes, quite a few made it to the spillway and beyond. Also caught some nice saugeye in todds fork and the adjacent area of the little miami. Combined with those heading upstream from the ohio, there's still a decent source for walleye/saugeye/sauger.


----------



## shawn-n-the-buckeye (Jul 2, 2006)

can u eat stuff from there or stuff from the lmr in batavia the epa said not to eat fish from the lm/eastfrok river


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

i am not sure i am mostly catch and release


----------

